# nforce2 & Radeon9600 & xorg & ati-drivers

## FDK

Комп: AMD 2500+ 8RDA3I(nforce2) 512Mb Radeon 9600

Согласно faq поставил драйвер итп, возникали всевозможные ошибки, но часть из них решилось обновлением ядра на 2.6.11 потом переустановкой драйвера АТи,в итоге осталось только одна ошибка, которую выдает сам xorg в логе, при startx Хы начинают вроде бы грузиться, потом виснут:

```
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found
```

При том в xorg.conf:

```

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    Option "KernelModuleParm"           "agplock=0" # AGP locked user pages: disabled

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4150

    Screen 0

```

а lspci:

```

0000:02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]

0000:02:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] (Secondary)

```

Заменял я BusID на 2:0:1 толку 0, так же подружены все необходимые модули fglrx и nvidia_agp...

Заранее большое спасибо за помощь.

----------

## rusxakep

Это вторая голова твоей ATI. Забей - не ошибка.

----------

## viy

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

>  Забей - не ошибка.

 

Он же говорит, что Хы виснут...

----------

## YD

Я только не понял, а при чём тут nvidia_agp?

----------

## rusxakep

Я говорю не в этом ошибка.

YD: Где nvidia?? Покажите, порву  :Laughing: 

----------

## YD

 *FDK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Заменял я BusID на 2:0:1 толку 0, так же подружены все необходимые модули fglrx и nvidia_agp...
> 
> 

 

[edit]

Ой, извини , походу я ступил, у тебя же nforce2. Видимо оттуда.

----------

## FDK

ни у кого даже идей не появилось, в чем может быть дело?

----------

## sovchik

убери из ведра поддержку nvidia agp gart - должно помочь

----------

## FDK

Убирал уже - тогда не грузиться fglrx - а так сейчас выдает инфу хотя бы fglrxinfo ...

Ясно, что для функционирования необходимы эти модули...

----------

## rusxakep

AGPInternal чего-то там соответственно убери из xorg.conf тогда будет работать fgl....

----------

## FDK

2rusxakep

невнимательно читаем - я же написал

Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no" 

а в без включения в ядре agp gart невозможно заставить работать fglrx

----------

## FDK

Путем различных преобразование выпала такая ошибка:

Process 6169 using kernel context 0

Еще опишу каким образом висят Х - startX - начинается загрузка - меняется разрешение появляется курсор мыши и все пустой экран и работающая мышь завершаю все это безобразие ctrl+alt+backspace

----------

## rusxakep

это WM у тебя не запускается ... делов-то .... 

запусти до Xов: /etc/init.d/xdm start

----------

## FDK

а если fluxbox ? он же вроде стартует после запуска Х сервера

----------

## viy

fluxbox стартует, если его запустить. надо править ~/.xinitrc или настраивать XDM (любой из них).

----------

## FDK

xdm стартует, но почему-то не могу печатать в окнах логин и пароль буквы - только цифры и символы ...

до этого настроил согласно faq святогора ...

----------

